# Guist Cricket Pavilion, Norfolk March 19'



## lawrence89 (Mar 21, 2019)

Another place I stopped at on my little tour of Norfolk this week. As you can see it's in pretty bad shape, I even managed to fall through the floorboards at one point haha. Still a pretty cool place to check out if you're passing through. 

Check out my website: https://www.lpphotography.info/


DSC00014_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00012_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00011_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


6 by Lawrence P, on Flickr


5 by Lawrence P, on Flickr


4 by Lawrence P, on Flickr


3 by Lawrence P, on Flickr


2 by Lawrence P, on Flickr


1 by Lawrence P, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 21, 2019)

A nice update but its falling to bits and looks dangerous.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 21, 2019)

Duplicate post.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 21, 2019)

Good set there. Only small but beautifully photogenic. Really enjoyed looking round here. Did you do the lime kilns nearby? Amazed how different this places looks in Winter/Spring compared to my Summer visit.


----------



## lawrence89 (Mar 21, 2019)

Nah I didn't know about that. Maybe next time!


----------

